# Gaming Monitor 24 Zoll gesucht



## Spueli (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine 24 Zoller zum Zocken von Shootern und Fußballspielen.
Ich bin kein Hardcoregamer.
Preis +/- 200€. Vorzugsweise matter Rahmen.

Das Thema wird hier zwar ständig durchgekaut, allerdings bin ich nach dem lesen unzähliger Beiträge noch unsicherer als vorher.

Über die oft genannten wird gelegentlich ziemlich geschimpft, z.B.
Iiyama B2475hds angeblich zu träge
Asus VS248h spiegeln im Rand
Dell U2312 und 2412 lautes betriebsgeräusch

Ich spiele im Moment auf einem Benq G2200w (schliert drastisch), daher bin ich nicht verwöhnt.
Bitte helft mir den "besten" Monitor für mein Geld zu finden.

PS: Alles außer Acer


----------



## afrorome (30. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir vor einem halben jahr diesen hier: DELL Dell UltraSharp U2412M 61cm(24'') Breitbildmonitor VGA,DVI-DP (1920x1200) Schwarz : Computerkomponenten | Dell Deutschland

gekauft. bin damit sehr zufrieden! ips, super farben, super blickwinkel, 19:10,... 
ist allerdings wohl etwas zu teuer. für mich hat sich der aufpreis gelohnt.


----------



## jeamal (31. Januar 2012)

*Dell UltraSharp U2312HM*

Zum Betriebsgeräusch kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. Ich habe das Vorgängermodell U2311H und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Ace (31. Januar 2012)

Also ich war mit dem Dell U2312HM nicht zufrieden.Zwar hat der ein schönes Bild ,hat aber auch schlieren gezogen in Games + die unschönen Lichthöfe am rand oben und unten.
Den ich empfehlen kann ist der BenQ xL2410T aber der ist zu Teuer für dich.
Der iiyama E2475HDS ist ein guter Monitor den habe ich auch im Moment und nutze ihn für BF3.


----------



## guidoevo (31. Januar 2012)

Habe seit Januar den hier:
SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24A350H LED (LS24A350HS/EN) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Farben, Kontrast und Bild sind einfach klasse. Viele Profile einstellbar (Gaming, Internet, Film usw.). Benutze den bei BF3 und ArmA II, keine Schlieren bei schnellen Bewegungen.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2012)

> Dell U2312 und 2412 lautes betriebsgeräusch


Nicht alle Modelle. Unsere 10 U2412M im Büro geben keinen Ton von sich. Wird nur eine spezielle Charge sein, die Lärm macht. 

Ansonsten bleibt dir ja nur der iiyama E2475HDS.


----------



## Spueli (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.

Meint ihr, der Iiyama ist besser als der Samsung? (über den glänzenden Rahmen beim Syncmaster könnte ich hinwegsehen)


----------



## jeamal (31. Januar 2012)

am besten in nen Laden gehen und vergleichen

Sind beide nicht schlecht, letztendlich zählt der persönliche Eindruck.
Ich würd mir den wieder holen
lg


----------



## Spueli (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde gerne in einen Laden gehen um mir die Dinger anzusehen.

Leider sind die "Fachhändler" in meiner Nähe nur mit ziemlichen Gurken bestückt (AOC, Hanns.G bzw. Office-Modelle von Samsung oder LG).
Dort hab ich mir ja den Benq G2200w andrehen lassen, da ich damals absolut null Ahnung hatte.

Allerdings überlege ich, ob es für etwas mehr Kohle auch einen guten Moni mit 120hz gibt.
Der XL2410T oder XL2420T wären zwar ein Traum, sprengen aber leider den Rahmen.

Ich will halt auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Der muss erst mal wieder 3-4 Jahre halten.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> Ich will halt auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Der muss erst mal wieder 3-4 Jahre halten.


Jop, ist völlig klar! 



> Leider sind die "Fachhändler" in meiner Nähe nur mit ziemlichen Gurken bestückt (AOC, Hanns.G bzw. Office-Modelle von Samsung oder LG).


 
Ist meistens so... 

Wo wohnst du denn? 

Schau mal ob ein Laden von denen hier in der Nähe ist:
K&M Computer: PC-Komponenten, Computer, Notebooks und Software

Die können dir so ziemlich alles an Hardware besorgen.


----------



## Spueli (2. Februar 2012)

Ich wohne in Fulda.
Die Händler die ich bisher heimgesucht habe (unter anderem MM), interpretieren den Begriff "spieltauglich" ganz anders als ich.
Man wird immer auf den einen Monitor im Laden verwiesen, der nicht komplett unbrauchbar ist, meistens Acer (und davon kommt mir nichts mehr ins Haus).

Favorit ist im Moment der E2475hds, es sei den es gäbe ein erschwingliches 120hz Gerät!?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

> es sei den es gäbe ein erschwingliches 120hz Gerät!?


Alles eine Frage des Kapitals.  

ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (2. Februar 2012)

Der GD245HQ von Acer ist meine empfehlung


----------



## Spueli (2. Februar 2012)

Ok, da anscheinend kein 24" 120hz Monitor für kleines Geld zu kriegen ist, kauf ich wohl den Iiyama E2475hds.

Leider (oder gott sei dank) gibt es ja nicht mehr Auswahl an guten TFTs mit matten Rahmen.

Vielen Dank für den Beistand.  


PS:
In ein paar Jahren frag ich nach einem guten 27" 3D-Monitor der ohne Brille funktioniert.


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn es kein 3D-Monitor ist, ist der hier auch ziemlich gut.

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es kein 3D-Monitor ist, ist der hier auch ziemlich gut.
> 
> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Hat aber keinen matten Rahmen.  Gut ist der Monitor aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Spueli (3. Februar 2012)

Noch hab ich nicht bestellt und der ASUS gefällt mir eigentlich besser, aaaber diese Hochglanzoptik ...

Ich verstehe nicht, warum seit Jahren der größte Teil der Unterhaltungsgeräte mit "Klavierlack" angeboten wird.
Das ist so unpraktisch wie nur irgendwas und läßt, für mich zumindest, die Geräte auch nicht hochwertiger erscheinen (schon gar nicht, wenn man nicht ständig abwischt).
Hat man nicht den idealen Standort, können Reflektionen im Rahmen die Augen ziemlich belasten.

Ich gehe davon aus, daß die ganze "glänzend glatter Kunststoff" Geschichte von Swiffer und Vileda vorangetrieben wurde um den Umsatz zu steigern. 

Vermutlich gibt es viele da draußen viele, die ähnlich denken, aber dann doch (aus der Not) zum Hochglanzmodell gegriffen haben!?


----------



## lukas1234321 (12. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Gut ist der Monitor aber auf jeden Fall!



Finde ich auch! Hab ihn selber.

An Spueli: Ich hab den Monitor selber und mich stört die Höchglanzoptik nicht wirklich! 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde ihn mir kaufen, das ist echt ein Hammer Teil!


----------



## Spueli (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Hier ein kurzes Feedback zu meinem neu angeschafften Monitor.

Ich habe mich doch zum Kauf des Asus VS248h durchringen können, was absolut richtig war.
Für ca. 180 € ein echter Kracher.
Im Auslieferzustand ist das Bild zwar viel zu grell und bunt, aber das muss man sich ja sowieso an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Die Klavierlackoptik stört mich beim zocken zwar nicht, aber ich hab 3 Katzen (die Haare haften da Hervorragend)

+ klasse Reaktionszeit
+ sehr gute Ausleuchtung
+ frei von Pixelfehlern
+ enorm Leuchtstark
+ LED-Backlight / geringer Stromverbrauch
+ DVI und Hdmi
+ sieht schick aus (trotz Hochglanzrahmen)

- Blickwinkelabhängigkeit (was jedoch bei TN-Panels üblich ist)
- glänzender Rahmen (schmutzanfällig)

Ich kann den Monitor definitiv weiterempfehlen.

PS:
Kennt jemand eine Alternative zum Nokia Monitortest? Der läuft leider nicht unter Win7 64bit.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2012)

Na das klingt doch schon mal gut! 

Hier noch ein Test: 

EIZO Monitortest - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Spueli (14. Februar 2012)

Den hab ich zum Prüfen genutzt, was meinen ersten Eindruck bestätigt hat.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Na ist doch super! Damit wäre die Sache ja jetzt abgeschlossen, oder hast du noch zu iwas eine Frage?!


----------



## Spueli (16. Februar 2012)

Nö, alles top.

Danke nochmal.


----------

